# What Are You Making For Christmas Dinner?



## Hosscrazy (Dec 23, 2010)

The menu this year going to be turkey, gravy, roasted garlic mashed potatoes, steamed veggies and a spinach salad with walnuts and blue cheese crumbles. Desert is a chocolate mousse cake! YUMMY!!!!!






What's on your menu this year?

Liz R.


----------



## Katiean (Dec 23, 2010)

I am going to my brothers house for dinner. We are having puppies so I don't want a house full. But we are having;

Ham

candied yams

fruit salad

maybe some stuffing with cranberry sauce

Creamed peas and pearl onions

For desert we are having;

Pumpkin pie

Apple pie

peach cobbler (if I have time to make it)

I am only going to be there about an hour or so. I have to be home for babies. Weather they are born yet or not. I just don't want to leave Amy alone that long.


----------



## SampleMM (Dec 23, 2010)

We are going to my mom and dad's home and we are having a menagerie of things.

Shrimp Cocktail

Relish Tray

Cheese Ball (My dad is known in Corry for his cheese ball)

Deviled Eggs

7 Layer Salad

Ham

Turkey

Pittsburgh Potatoes

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Apple Pie

Pumpkin Pie (I make the pies and relish tray)

Oh, I almost forgot.........we always have Strawberry Daiquiris too.

Merry Christmas Everyone.


----------



## Marty (Dec 23, 2010)

I don't know but at this point I'm ready to throw burgers on the grill in the blizzard and call it a day!

Geesh I need a break here.


----------



## jayne (Dec 24, 2010)

It's just my husband and I, plus a neighbor, but I wanted to try a small prime rib for the first time. So here's what I'm thinking...

Prime rib roast (with bones!)

Potatoes of some kind

Cooked broccoli, probably with cheese sauce

maybe that good stuffing recipe I tried at Thanksgiving, just because I love it

fluffy jello salad

Not sure about dessert yet. I do have some nice peaches in the freezer all ready for pie, so maybe that. Or something chocolate.





Jayne


----------



## Hosscrazy (Dec 24, 2010)

These all sound so yummy!!!

What are Pittsburgh Potatoes? Sounds good!!!!

Liz R.


----------



## Miniv (Dec 24, 2010)

Roast Beef

Yorkshire Pudding, Beef gravy.

Vegie.

Rolls, Green Salad.

Apple Pie... Peach Pie...Ice Cream.


----------



## wcr (Dec 24, 2010)

The food marathon starts tonight as we are going out for prime rib dinner and drive around and look at Xmas lights. Tomorrow for breakfast we are having,

Waffles

eggs

bacon

fried potatoes

washed down with mimosas

We have the kids for Xmas dinner and are having

Ham

scalloped potatoes

steamed broccoli, cauliflower and brussel sprouts with bearnaise sauce

peach and mixed berry pies


----------



## Sonya (Dec 24, 2010)

We had our Christmas on Tuesday because of work...we had a honey glazed spiral ham, scallop potatoes, brocolli, and corn/green bean casserole...I have now eaten it three days in a row...I'm pretty sick of it at this point..lol.


----------



## Tony (Dec 24, 2010)

We will have 25 here for Christmas lunch. We will have:

Turkey, Dressing, Gravy

Ham

Horseradish Mashed Potatoes

Traditional Green Bean Casserole

Corn Casserole

Cranberries

Macaroni & Cheese

Fruit Salad

Green Jello Cottage Cheese Salad

Banana Pudding

Carrot Cake

Pecan Pie

Red Velvet Cake Pie

This will be our fourth party this month. Lots of fun!

Tables are all set so that is done.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Dec 24, 2010)

Yorkshire pudding - YUM!!!

And Tony - your menu sounds wonderful and your table setting is gorgeous!!!! What time should we all be there? LOL!

Liz R.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 24, 2010)

It all sounds delicious!!!





It's just Robert and me tonight and as you may know I know nothing about cooking, baking, etc., but I am giving it a shot. Tonight we are having crockpot roast with potatos (which I will take out and mash), carrots and onions, dinner rolls, salad (for me, Robert doesn't eat anything green), and molasses cookies for dessert. Tomorrow we go to his grandma's house (where there will be around 45 people) and will have turkey, potatos, veggies, lots of pies, sweets, etc. On Sunday we go to my sister's house and will have turkey, Honey Baked ham (YUM!) and tons of sides and goodies! I will probably gain 10lbs over the next few days!





Hope everyone has a wonderful Christmas!!

And Tony, your dinner table is beautiful!


----------



## ohmt (Dec 24, 2010)

Tony, your set up is beautiful!! You guys must be pretty busy with all of those parties. Love getting everyone together though, great stress reliever (well I don't have to cook though!)


----------



## REO (Dec 24, 2010)

It's just Karrel & I. I'm looking forward to spending time with him!





I'm making pork roast with taters, carrots, onions and au jus! And French bread!

It's really GOOD!


----------

